
Climate Change Will Get Worse. These Investors Are Betting on It - aaronbrethorst
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-08/climate-change-will-get-worse-these-investors-are-betting-on-it
======
escherplex
Which of course raises the question _what good will extensive financial assets
be if all hell breaks loose?_

One possibility for that scenario was explored at HN a short time ago:

 _The Super Rich of Silicon Valley Have a Doomsday Escape Plan_

URL=
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17922863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17922863)

~~~
sharemywin
I don't really get it "let's escape to an island" when sea levels are going to
rise and hurricanes are going to get worse?

~~~
justtopost
Everyone knows mineshafts are where its at. #MineshaftGap

------
everybodyknows
TL;DR

Bullish: sea wall construction; short-term housing, including hotels (except
maybe those with beach-front lobbies); insurers specializing in weather risk;
higher-lying real estate along up-migration corridors.

Bearish: municipal bonds of low-lying cities.

Ethical rationale: What more credible way to put the lie to the "climate
change is a hoax" deniers, than to move big capital in these directions?

------
tracker1
.

~~~
everybodyknows
> under 10%

Source of this number, please?

